# 0211: Keyboard Error



## pgar23 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a laptop (Fujitsu Siemens S-Series Lifebook) and the keyboard is malfunctioning for some reason.
When booting I get the following error;
0211: Keyboard Error
When I try to install XP the keyboard is not working. WHY? The keyboard works in CMOS, so I know it actually does work, but why its not working otherwise?
Any help appreciated.


----------



## AdT7850 (Sep 25, 2007)

It is probably not recognized.

In your CMOS try resetting your settings to "factory defaults."


----------



## pgar23 (Aug 29, 2007)

OK...I tried that and it still give me error. What next please?


----------



## pgar23 (Aug 29, 2007)

ps. I have already taken apart my laptop to make sure that the keyboard cable is plugged in, IT IS, so please do NOT suggest me to again disassemble my laptop and check if the cable is unplugged because it isn't.


----------



## pgar23 (Aug 29, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds like one or more keys are stuck. This may not show up in CMOS if the stuck key is not one of the ones used. 

If you can not find the key or fix the keyboard, you can normally find replacement keyboards on Ebay for a fair price.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can test your keys with Keyboard Tester (safe, fully scanned for malware).

Unzip and run the attached file below to start the fullscreen DOS program. Working keys will highlight red when pressed. Esc to exit.


----------



## pgar23 (Aug 29, 2007)

koala said:


> You can test your keys with Keyboard Tester (safe, fully scanned for malware).
> 
> Unzip and run the attached file below to start the fullscreen DOS program. Working keys will highlight red when pressed. Esc to exit.


How would I do this with no OS?!?!?! it isn't possible to install something in a place that I don't have...please read the WHOLE thread. THANKS.


----------



## bodco (Aug 9, 2007)

This some times works, in BIOS there is a setting for HALT ON ALL ERRORS change it to HALT ON ALL ERROS EXCEPT KEYBOARD!!! After windows loads the keyboard should work!!!

If not then it's prob a bad connector on motherboard.


----------

